# makroprogrammierung



## wo0zy (3. Oktober 2001)

hi,

ich würde gern meine eigenene makros programmieren, aber nicht mit der aufzeichnen funktion sondern mit visual basic, aber leider habe ich keine ahnung wie irgendwelche befehle, etc. heissen! kann mir einer ein tutorial oder sowas empfehlen??


----------



## Dunsti (3. Oktober 2001)

ein kleiner Tip, wie ich das am Anfang gemacht hab:

lass den Makrorekorder laufen, und mach irgendwas in dem Programm. (immer nur ein oder zwei Schritte)
Dann gehst Du in den VisualBasic-Editor, und schaust Dir den Quellcode an.
Jetzt probierst Du, diesen zu verändern, um diesen Befehl zu verstehen, usw.

Ist zwar recht umständlich, aber für den Anfang net schlecht. 
Vor allem, weil das in jedem Prog (Excel, Wort, Access) ein bisserl anders ist.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

